# Pen pictures



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Can anyone give me any info on what goes into a pen picture really struggling at the mo x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

daisy0609 said:


> Can anyone give me any info on what goes into a pen picture really struggling at the mo x


Hi,

Its the first time I have heard it referred to as that.

I am guessing this is the flyer you send around to other adoption services.

We asked our SW for one of them, and they sent us one all prepared - we just modified the text slightly.


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Daisy


We looked at it as a bit of sale pitch about ourselves really. So started with our name, age, where we were from, our religious stance etc. We then went on to describe where we live and our area and emphasised how it was a child friendly neighbourhood. There was a lot about our support network and a lot about what great parents we'd be.


It think the pen picture is meant to be done by your SW as it's meant to be their prospective on you but we took the attitude that if they were going to hand it over to us we'd make sure that we put ourselves in the best possible light.


I hope that helps.


----------



## daisy0609 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply we have done it but ot quite sure if its the greatest thing but sw seemed to think it was ok 
xx


----------

